
How to Encrypt and Decrypt Files with OpenSSL on Ubuntu and Mac OS X - eulid55
https://dotlayer.com/how-to-encrypt-decrypt-files-with-openssl-on-ubuntu-and-mac-os-x/
======
bdhess
This tutorial has bad advice. Triple DES is nearing obsolescence; birthday
attacks are fairly cheap at this point (see
[https://sweet32.info](https://sweet32.info)).

OpenSSL supports modern cipher suites like AES+GCM which are much more
appropriate for general use.

